# 2017+ tuning bits



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

COBB V3, ECU & TCU

injectors 1000'ish.


cheers


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Got 2 x Walbro 450 pumps in for sale section


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I have a second hand Litchfield Superstock IC in decent condition.

£600


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

motors said:


> Got 2 x Walbro 450 pumps in for sale section


Sorry should have said. Looking for the direct replacement pumps, 255 etc. I wont be building the motor so 255 will be enough.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> I have a second hand Litchfield Superstock IC in decent condition.
> 
> £600


interesting. Will go do some research and get back to you.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> I have a second hand Litchfield Superstock IC in decent condition.
> 
> £600


From what I read the cooler seem pretty good, enough. I take it, it comes with everything needed to fit??

If that is posted price, its not too damaged (what does decent mean, any pics??) and all the bits are there I will have it :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It***8217;s just the cooler, afaik it fits to the stock IC connectors and piping.

It was removed from my car a year ago when I went Litcho Race IC and it was in fine fettle then.

It***8217;s stored at Riverside Racing and I***8217;ll drop in on Friday/Saturday and take some pics. I***8217;m on my hols til then.

It***8217;s good enough for 750-800 only though. It***8217;s why I went Race in the end as my turbos produced more than we thought


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

We have 3" titanium intake pipes with MAF in stock:

https://www.4src.co.uk/products/nissan-gt-r35-full-titanium-maf-intake-pipes

Also SS and cast down pipes, the strongest one:

https://www.4src.co.uk/products/nissan-gt-r35-3-stainless-and-casting-down-pipes-for-2008-2017

Drop me a message or a call we can sort you some member deal out.

Sam


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> It’s just the cooler, afaik it fits to the stock IC connectors and piping.
> 
> It was removed from my car a year ago when I went Litcho Race IC and it was in fine fettle then.
> 
> ...


Sorry to mess you around, change of plan. Done loads of reading over the weekend I have decided to go down the DIY route. Fitting intercoolers ready made with documented results is a bit boring (and sensible) lol. 

I will fit something and mod it myself along with before and after IAT, timing etc. I am sure no-one is really interested anymore as the platform is so old and its all been done before but it keeps me busy.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sure thing buddy whatever floats your boat. Look forward to hearing about your engine rebuild early next year :chuckle:


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> Sure thing buddy whatever floats your boat. Look forward to hearing about your engine rebuild early next year :chuckle:


no faith lol


----------

